# Augusto Reyes Nativo Gordo Cigar Review - Superb



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful cigar. I love this vitola, and the flavors back it up. This is a luxurious, complex, and satisfying smoke. You can buy a box of these at ...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Nativo Gordo Cigar Review - Superb


----------

